# JULIAN'S CUSTOMS 3RD ANNUAL HALLOWEEN BASH



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO INVTE EVERYONE TO OUR HALLOWEEN BASH CARSHOW AND CONCERT THEY'LL BE LOTS OF ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS AS WELL AS FOR THE ADULTS SO COME JOIN US FOR ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS IN THE SOUTHWEST OK OPEN CARSHOW SO THAT MEANS EVERYBODY IS WELCOME AND THEY'LL BE CLASSES FOR EVERYONE {COME BRING YOUR FAMILLY FOR A GREAT SHOW}


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hell yeah this is a fun show for everyone don't miss it


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

hell yeah almost here,were looking foward to another bad ass show...:thumbsup:


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

He'll yeah see you there for dam sure... And this time for sure.


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

man its freaking hottt:burn:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

shotgun18 said:


> man its freaking hottt:burn:


 Gonna have to start working at night


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

you know we will bther 4 sure :thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

You know goodtimes ok will be there


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

it b cool to see everybody in altus,hope the weathers cools down a little by then.we appriciate all the support:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT for the Homies!!!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

davidj926 said:


> Gonna have to start working at night


shit im still working,and still sweating.oh well think cool,think cool


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

should be a good turn out and it wiil really be bad ass to see all clean rides can't wait for this one


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hell yeah can't wait finally a show that's not far


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Caspy said:


> View attachment 343329


see you there:thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Costume contest,wonder who's gonna win this year?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

yea the custom contest it's always fun


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

THOSE PRICES ARE OUTRAGEOUS!!! lol sorry :biggrin:, I will be there, a show in the middle of october a fat guy like me can appreciate that.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good ?


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm ready


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Full points on th WEGO Tour


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

READY FOR IT HOMIE. LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

onebadsixty6impala said:


> READY FOR IT HOMIE. LET'S DO THIS


YES SIR THIS WILL BE GREAT


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Goodmorning my fellow lowriding Familia .


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Illegal toys in the house


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To the top


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Much luv to 405pridebikes, thanks for showing luv homie


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope everybody cooled off a lil with the rain yesterday.TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we were cool yesterday


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SO THIS IS ON A SATURDAY?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> SO THIS IS ON A SATURDAY?


 show is sat you can set up that friday before


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting closer, can't wait


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

onebadsixty6impala said:


> Getting closer, can't wait


YESS SIRR B HERE BEFORE WE KNOW IT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

onebadsixty6impala said:


> Much luv to 405pridebikes, thanks for showing luv homie


 thanks homie we got to keep it strong and have a good time 4 our family oklahoma to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes Sir!!! to the top


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

bump for the homies


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Caspy said:


> View attachment 343329


Had fun last year !! Deff. a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Had fun last year !! Deff. a good show :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the support hope to see you there


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

I HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT BRO.TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM OKLAS!!!:angel:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

travieso1u said:


> I HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT BRO.TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM OKLAS!!!:angel:


hope you can make it the car looks dad ass


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

CRUISING FORTH WORTH WAS COOL LOTS OF PEOPLE WERE ASKING ABOUT OUR SHOW IT SURE FEELS GOOD TO KNOW PEOPLE IS WANTING TO COME SUPPORT US MUCH LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU I SEEN THIS WEEKEND IN TX SEE YOU GUYS SOON


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump for the Homies!


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

see you at the red dirt show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

will b fun :thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

A homie we are trying to make it is it all indoor!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

A homie we are trying to make it! is it all indoor?


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Indoor and out


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Red dirt tomorrow , Illegal Toys will be there


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]ILLEGAL TOYS IS HAVING A CARWASH AT CLUB MANGOSON MERIDIAN & RENO COME GET YOUR CAR WASH ALL THE MONEY WE RAISE WILL TO A FRIEND THAT HAD AN ACCIDENT AT WORK AND IS GOING TRU SOME HARD TIMES HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE ANY ?S CALL ME AT 821-4011 THANKS​


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Missed red dirt , cant wait for this one thou


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

chickenhawk said:


> Missed red dirt , cant wait for this one thou


you missed a good show but hope to see you here homie and thanks for the love


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Early morning bump


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's what Streetseen mag had to say about our show last year and a few pics of what you can expext of this show


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's what Streetseen mag had to say about last years show The 2 largest custom car events in Oklahoma City are hosted by the Illegal Toys Family. Every Spring, the club holds its official club show. In the Fall, Julian's Customs, a shop owned by Illegal Toys member Caspy, hosts an event as well. The Illegal Toys family helps with this event too.
The Fall show usually lands on Halloween weekend. Last year we saw a bunch of cool costumes and this year we knew we were in for a treat. Some people get creative when you give them time to prepare. In the children's costume contest, we saw Pacman and one of the ghosts chase each other around the stage. When it came to the adults, Iron Man made an appearance. He was also bilingual... who would've known?
Outside, it's quickly becoming a heated battle between Texas and Oklahoma hoppers. Each state wants to claim bragging rights on who can get the highest. The battle really got hot when Bad Boys Kustoms of Dallas rolled out. Max's Customs wasn't going down without a fight though, and the winner hands down was the spectator as these giants put on quite a show.
This year, Julian's Customs brought out the Godfather of Latin Rap - Frost, to perform his car show anthem La Raza as well as other big joints from his body of work. Frost became an instant fan of the StreetSeen girls as well.
Oklahoma City is like a second home to us... we've said it before. A big part of the reason is because of the hospitality we're shown in that city by Caspy and the Illegal Toys crew. We want to thank them yet again for bringing us out. See everyone again at the next one!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope we have a great turn out like our previous shows,again thanks to all who support our shows.TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

you can check out the show on streetseen web site also it came out on the may 2011 issue of streetseen mag


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey bro we would go but its little too far for us


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> hey bro we would go but its little too far for us


No problem hope you can make it some timein the future


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Show will be here really soon , can't wait


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT can't wait


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ttt.


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't wait...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM ILLEGAL TOYS, REALLY COOL PEEPS LETS SHOW THEM SOME SUPPORT AND PACK THE PLACE


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM ILLEGAL TOYS, REALLY COOL PEEPS LETS SHOW THEM SOME SUPPORT AND PACK THE PLACE


 thanks homies we appreciate the support.hope we get to c the clean as rides good times c.c has.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

shotgun18 said:


> thanks homies we appreciate the support.hope we get to c the clean as rides good times c.c has.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's coming up looking forward


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope to c some cool costumes again this year


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

davidj926 said:


> Bump


WATS GOOD DAVID


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the TOP


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WATS GOOD DAVID


 Whats up man just trying to enjoy this cooler weather


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: to the top


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

should have a final flyer soon with more info on the contest we're having hope to see you there it will be a lot of fun for everyone


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump for the Homies...:biggrin:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump..


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Big Bruce said:


> Ttt


yall gonna make it?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

here's some more pics from the past year


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump 4 the homies big grump and l eazy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOTTA LOOK FOR A COOL COSTUM


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT baby


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES, SEE YALL SOON


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES, SEE YALL SOON


See you there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

REGISTRATION WENT OUT TODAY


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> REGISTRATION WENT OUT TODAY


Thanks for the support


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Caspy said:


> Thanks for the support


YES SIR !!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

We'll be en la casa...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

streetseen.com said:


> We'll be en la casa...


 Thanks Jay


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

IM GOING TO COME BY TOMORROW TO THE SHOP I NEED TO ASK YOU ABOUT A COUPLE OF THINGS FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> IM GOING TO COME BY TOMORROW TO THE SHOP I NEED TO ASK YOU ABOUT A COUPLE OF THINGS FOR THE SHOW


Cool I'll be there


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

GT OKLAHOMA WILL BE THERE THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE CASPY


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> GT OKLAHOMA WILL BE THERE THANKS TO THE BIG HOMIE CASPY


 Any time thanks again for your support I know you're going out of your way we really apreciate it


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT MY COSTUM READY SO LETS ROLL.........................OH SHIT GUESS I BETTER GET THE RIDE READY TOO


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOT MY COSTUM READY SO LETS ROLL.........................OH SHIT GUESS I BETTER GET THE RIDE READY TOO


Can't wait for the show can't wait to see all the bad ass rides that are gone be there and the costomes


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOT MY COSTUM READY SO LETS ROLL.........................OH SHIT GUESS I BETTER GET THE RIDE READY TOO


haha guess were gonna give the kids a run for their money,i need a lil more n my costume will b ready,oh yeah cant wait to c the rides either.:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bahahaha freddy choudnt do it so im gonna go bigger:thumbsup::burn:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SHOULD BE GOODTIMES !!! ANY PRE PARTIES OR ANYTHING GOIN DOWN FRIDAY NITE, IF NOT I WILL JUST COME OUT EARLY ON SATURDAY


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

we're planing to maybe have something on friday we'll post more info soon


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hotel info before taxes 

Hampton Inn & Suites of altus (580) 482-1273
double bed 109.99 single bed 109.99

Days Inn (580) 477-2300
double bed 59.99 single bed 49.99

Microtel Inn & suites (580) 
379-9400doubel bed 55.00 single bed 55.00

Best western (580) 477-1184
double bed 59.99 single bed 59.99

Motel 6 (580) 477-3000
double bed 49.99 single bed 49.99 add 5.00 per person after first guest 

Holiday inn (580) 480-1212
double bed ? single bed ? still waiting on discounted price

All hotels are within 1 to 1.5 miles from the show. The prices shown are discounted as much as they could do just be sure to mention Julian's Customs car show Oct 15. The nicest hotels at the fairest price are the Best western and Microtel Inn but you can reserve which ever you like.


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Hotel info before tax Hampton Inn & Suites of altus (580) 482-1273double bed 109.99 single bed 109.99Days Inn (580) 477-2300double bed 59.99 single bed 49.99Microtel Inn & suites (580) 379-9400doubel bed 55.00 single bed 55.00Best western (580) 477-1184double bed 59.99 single bed 59.99Motel 6 (580) 477-3000double bed 49.99 single bed 49.99 add 5.00 per person after first guest Holiday inn (580) 480-1212double bed ? single bed ? still waiting on discounted priceAll hotels are within 1 to 1.5 miles from the show. The prices shown are discounted as much as they could do just be sure to mention Julian's Customs car show Oct 15. The nicest hotels at the fairest price are the Best western and Microtel Inn but you can reserve which ever you like


 sounds good


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Hotel info before taxes
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites of altus (580) 482-1273
> double bed 109.99 single bed 109.99
> ...


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Caspy said:


> we're planing to maybe have something on friday we'll post more info soon


LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

imp1962 said:


> Hotel info before taxes
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites of altus (580) 482-1273
> double bed 109.99 single bed 109.99
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LETS GET A CRUISE GOING AFTER THE SHOW SINCE ITS ON A SATURDAY


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LETS GET A CRUISE GOING AFTER THE SHOW SINCE ITS ON A SATURDAY


hell yeah im down for that..:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what we were thinking we didn't know if to do it friday or Sat


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I got the registrations at the shop for those who want to reg in OKC


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR-STYLE OKLAHOMA	WILL BE IN HOUSE!!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

eriks66 said:


> OUR-STYLE OKLAHOMA WILL BE IN HOUSE!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LETS GET A CRUISE GOING AFTER THE SHOW SINCE ITS ON A SATURDAY


looks like a cruise is a great idea.I got with the city and managed to get a permit for a cruise after the show.it doesnt necessarily mean we can do wat we want,but will b able to cruise with less worries.With hope of having a good turn out at the show as well as the cruise we can look to closing the streets for a cruise night next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

He'll yeah cruise after the show I like it


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hell.


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

SHAVED TIRES BY JIMMY.the homie is gonna set up a booth at the show and shaved white walls.He will also b available friday incase somebody wants to get tires done before the show.He normally does a set of 4 for $75.00 for more info about shaving your tires contact jimmy @(580)471-4947


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

shotgun18 said:


> looks like a cruise is a great idea.I got with the city and managed to get a permit for a cruise after the show.it doesnt necessarily mean we can do wat we want,but will b able to cruise with less worries.With hope of having a good turn out at the show as well as the cruise we can look to closing the streets for a cruise night next year.:thumbsup:


Hell yea good work, just remember to gas up leaving the show lol


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

That sounds like is gone be even more fun I can't wait


----------



## tor (Sep 21, 2011)

*More info: Julian's customs car show*

*What's the physical address to the Altus Community Center? 

What time is set-up on Friday?

Thanks :thumbsup:*


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

HMMMMM. MIGHT NEED TO GET SOMETHING ROAD WORTHY SO I CAN CRUISE.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

tor said:


> *What's the physical address to the Altus Community Center? What time is set-up on Friday?Thanks :thumbsup:*


 401 falcon rd altus ok.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> HMMMMM. MIGHT NEED TO GET SOMETHING ROAD WORTHY SO I CAN CRUISE.


 That's what I'm talking bout, shit just pick one of ur 4 clean ass rides to take out


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

getn ready to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Move in times on Friday will be 5 pm till 11 pm


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> getn ready to the top:thumbsup:


Hell yea


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Save me a the spot in the door I be in sat early in the morning 6oo am2ox2o thanks our-style oklas


----------



## tor (Sep 21, 2011)

*Looking for a Hotel for the show!*

*Does any one know if the hotel Friendship Inn is a good hotel to stay at? :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: 

What's decent and cheap out there? Any recommendations?

*


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

eriks66 said:


> Save me a the spot in the door I be in sat early in the morning 6oo am2ox2o thanks our-style oklas


:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

tor said:


> *Does any one know if the hotel Friendship Inn is a good hotel to stay at? :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:
> 
> What's decent and cheap out there? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


*Friendship inn is not a bad hotel i just posted the better ones but for around 55 a night microtel and best western are the nicest for the price. The hampton and holiday inn are the newest hotels but hampton is almost completely booked.*


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hotel info before taxes 

Hampton Inn & Suites of altus (580) 482-1273
double bed 109.99 single bed 109.99

Days Inn (580) 477-2300
double bed 59.99 single bed 49.99

Microtel Inn & suites (580) 
379-9400doubel bed 55.00 single bed 55.00

Best western (580) 477-1184
double bed 59.99 single bed 59.99

Motel 6 (580) 477-3000
double bed 49.99 single bed 49.99 add 5.00 per person after first guest 

Holiday inn (580) 480-1212
double bed ? single bed ? still waiting on discounted price

All hotels are within 1 to 1.5 miles from the show. The prices shown are discounted as much as they could do just be sure to mention Julian's Customs car show Oct 15. The nicest hotels at the fairest price are the Best western and Microtel Inn but you can reserve which ever you like.


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Friendship inn is a decent hotel they have a double bed room for $44+tax.Wat they do have that's a perk is a 24hr restaurant.but the nicest hotels at a good price are listed above.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Whats thir number to feiendship inn


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

eriks66 said:


> Whats thir number to feiendship inn


 Friendship inn (580) 482-7300


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the homies


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## tor (Sep 21, 2011)

imp1962 said:


> *Friendship inn is not a bad hotel i just posted the better ones but for around 55 a night microtel and best western are the nicest for the price. The hampton and holiday inn are the newest hotels but hampton is almost completely booked.*



Thanks for the info!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

shotgun18 said:


> SHAVED TIRES BY JIMMY.the homie is gonna set up a booth at the show and shaved white walls.He will also b available friday incase somebody wants to get tires done before the show.He normally does a set of 4 for $75.00 for more info about shaving your tires contact jimmy @(580)471-4947


Yea......the homie does good work & very reasonable I've seen him in action!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

eriks66 said:


> Save me a the spot in the door I be in sat early in the morning 6oo am2ox2o thanks our-style oklas


What up my brotha.....


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

To the top


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES, ITS ALMOST THAT TIME


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I have all my things ready for the show it should be a GOODTIME fo sho.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

This is definitly a good family show. All the kids had fun last year especially with the costume contest. Big up to illegal toys and who ever helped putting it on. Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

it is a bad ass show cant wait :burn:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the support and yea it will be a great time thanks to all the people that supports our shows


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you have anyone performing this year


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking foward to the show..cruise after show.hell yea. never been to altus,sounds like a good roadtrip for me and my kids


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

GETTIN CLOSE , CAN'T WAIT HOMIE


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Do you have anyone performing this year


Yess sirr,we got BIG GRUNP,L EASY,LIL 1 DA FELON,TRAMPIA,HATA PROOF,AND A FEW MORE.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey shotgunp how much is electricity?


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

eriks66 said:


> hey shotgunp how much is electricity?


its an additional $30


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

see the build off setups here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Almost time !!!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't wait should be a good time


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking foward to the cruise. Show Sounds like it will be alot of fun


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

down79 said:


> Looking foward to the cruise. Show Sounds like it will be alot of fun


 you can count on that


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Bout to put it down in A-Town homies


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

onebadsixty6impala said:


> Bout to put it down in A-Town homies


Yes sirr it's gone be one for the books


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Man I'm looking forward to this can't wait


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LETS DO THIS MAAAAAANNN!!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to having some beers with you guys


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

down79 said:


> Looking forward to having some beers with you guys


IM DOWN WITH THAT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

HELL YEA I'M READY


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

down79 said:


> Looking forward to having some beers with you guys


 :thumbsup: x 4


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

down79 said:


> Looking forward to having some beers with you guys


Let's drink some beer and burn a full tank ridin the streets of altus


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup::wave:


chilly2 said:


> Let's drink some beer and burn a full tank ridin the streets of altus


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Right around the corner


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

almost time


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes sirrr two more weeks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hope everyone has those rides ready to show and cruise. Someone hit me up with some info on anything going down Friday nite please.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:bump


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

who gonna have the best costumes to the top:burn:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

_REGISTRATION FORM SENT_


----------



## Sandman72 (Oct 3, 2011)

To the top 
Solo c.c. Lubbock tx going to altus ok
New to site hit me up


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sandman72 said:


> To the top Solo c.c. Lubbock tx going to altus okNew to site hit me up


 Good to hear


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Sandman72 said:


> To the top Solo c.c. Lubbock tx going to altus okNew to site hit me up


 what's up homie I'm the one you been talking to on the phone glad to know we'll have a dancer coming hope we can get a few more to compete


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Firme Chola said:


> _REGISTRATION FORM SENT_


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LESS THEN 2 WEEKS, WHOS READY???


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LESS THEN 2 WEEKS, WHOS READY???


READY!! REGISTRATION IN ROOM BOOKED CAR CLEAN 2 CASE OF BEER PRICLESS LET'S PARTY


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

MORNING BUMP FOR THE FAM.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump :thumbsup::burn: who got costumes


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> bump :thumbsup::burn: who got costumes


 I know you're ready


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

getn ready


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I THINK IM READY


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

*Let Get Ready To Rumbbblllleeee!!!!!!!! or PPPPaaarrttyy!!!

COWBOYSLIFE*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I'm ready too I hope only one more week


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes sir almost time


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pre-Party Friday Night at Scooters!! 2101 E. Broadway, No cover charge when you mention the car show:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

FAMILIA IS READY TO ROLL


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR-STYLE OKLAHOMA IS READY TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE:guns:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

ONE WEEK AWAY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

shotgun18 said:


> Pre-Party Friday Night at Scooters!! 2101 E. Broadway, No cover charge when you mention the car show:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeAH Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:burn:


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Should be a good time can't wait to cruise and kick it with everyone


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

FAMILIA


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

davidj926 said:


> Should be a good time can't wait to cruise and kick it with everyone


See you there have a cold bud light waiting


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

just a few days away & looks like the weather should be nice


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Caspy said:


> just a few days away & looks like the weather should be nice


hell yeah hope the weather stays clear:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

davidj926 said:


> Should be a good time can't wait to cruise and kick it with everyone


 Looking forward to it


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

damn, ready for the show ! may not be able to get the ride ready for the show ,but La Conecta will be out there to show our support for Illegal Toys!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

vicdeisel said:


> damn, ready for the show ! may not be able to get the ride ready for the show ,but La Conecta will be out there to show our support for Illegal Toys!


 come on down homie thanks for the luv


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ok now im ready a few last min changes :burn:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hell yea its gonna be on this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Hell yea its gonna be on this weekend :thumbsup:


 can't wait


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Come on Friday I'm ready


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

_Hope u guys have a Firme Tiempo at tha show this weekend n good luck to all _


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

83 degrees Sat . Perfect weather for a carshow


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Perfect weather to go topless


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Perfect weather to go topless


yess sirr


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SOMETHING CAME UP NOT GONNA MAKE IT

























TIL SATURDAY MORNING NIKKAS


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> SOMETHING CAME UP NOT GONNA MAKE IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha :thumbsup:


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm ready , let's do this homies


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just A QUICK REMINFER THE SHOW IS ON OCT15 ON A STURDAY!!!HOPE TO SEE EVRYBODY THERE....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

shotgun18 said:


> Just A QUICK REMINFER THE SHOW IS ON OCT15 ON A STURDAY!!!HOPE TO SEE EVRYBODY THERE....


CAN'T MAKE IT GOTTA WATCH COLLEGE FOOTBALL:thumbsup:


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Lookin forward to meeting All the homies from layitlow @ The show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ready to leave tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

80 something degrees NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> 80 something degrees NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:


dam thats nice:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

imp1962 said:


> Perfect weather to go topless


 YEA!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Well homie its coming up fast I wish would be able to take some rides but some stuff didn't come in but we will deff going to the show! !!!


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

I be thir at 9.:00 nit will see yall save a spot in door, our-style ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bout to head out Altus bound


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Physical address for the show is 401 falcon rd altus ok 73521


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

just got back from droping the car off. Got to work in the morn. And another drive back tommorow afternoon. Now that's what's up. What you know about 10 hours driving time


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> just got back from droping the car off. Got to work in the morn. And another drive back tommorow afternoon. Now that's what's up. What you know about 10 hours driving time


Well drive safe homie & we'll see you later on at the show.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR-STYLE CC IN THE HOUSE !! TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

SHOW'S LOOKING BAD ASS


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

Show Was Cool, Enjoyed It Thanks


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

it was good glad to b home:thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who made it out to the show,we appreciate all the support. we couldnt have the turn out we did with out all u guys.Awsome show and bad ass cruise after the show .will post pics tomorrow.thanks again


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

great show thanks to all the clubs & solo ridera that made it like shotgun said we'll post siome pics tomorow


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a blast cruising with everyone you guys make the show thanks to everyone who came out and support and show love


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Caspy said:


> great show thanks to all the clubs & solo ridera that made it like shotgun said we'll post siome pics tomorow


 Good show homie !!! Good to finally meet u !!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

It was a great show.good to see all the oklahomies out representing.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Had a goodtime at the show and even more at the cruise, thanks for everything Illegal Toys. See yall homies soon


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

had a really Good Time at the show and then the cruise was bad ass!!!


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

just a few pics will post more soon:thumbsup:


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

View attachment 378173
View attachment 378180
View attachment 378175


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Some pics from the cruise


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool show had fun out there our-style oklahoma


----------



## chilly2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice show for a small town and Thanks to whomever that was that come out with that box of chicken cause we put away some beer


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Good show homies...it was good to see everyone & it was a good turnout....& ofcourse the cruise!! Great job ILLEGAL TOYS & OUR STYLE will be in the house next year!! Hope everyone made it home safe!! Thanks tearance from FAMILIA CC for your help at hotel & the big COWBOYS LIFE as well....thanks homies!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 Nice ride goodtimes !!!! Good to meet u homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Bruce said:


> Nice ride goodtimes !!!! Good to meet u homie


THANKS HOMIE GOOD TO MEET U AS WELL SEE U AROUND SOON IM SURE


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

chilly2 said:


> Nice show for a small town and Thanks to whomever that was that come out with that box of chicken cause we put away some beer


 Hell yea we put some beer down. Thank you for the hospitality. Had a blast, see you guys soon. FAMILIA


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pics


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait for the close cruise next year.


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Man my phone died so I didn't take any pics anyone got any post them up


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Bruce said:


> Good show homie !!! Good to finally meet u !!!!


 Yes sir good to meet you too see you around


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

pics in oklahoma riders tread!


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

Pickin up the slack on the after show clean up lol


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Man there was a lot of nice rides out there once again thanks everyone for making our first show in Altus a great success and special thanks to Shotgun for stepping out to the play and making things happen


----------

